
'Punch in the gut' as scientists find micro plastic in Arctic ice - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-environment-arctic-plastic/punch-in-the-gut-as-scientists-find-micro-plastic-in-arctic-ice-idUSKCN1V41V2
======
devoply
I hope these experiences with plastics will make us consider nano particles,
as they too will get everywhere guaranteed. Regardless of intentions.

